# Syncromesh



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I replaced the MT oil in my 12' eco at 100k with OEM BOT 303 and the tranmission is shifting better then ever. I will be replacing the oil every 50 to 75k with the same oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let's please keep discussion in your current thread instead of creating more threads about your topic.

Current thread here:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/13749-tranny-fluid-2.html#post204077


----------

